# Point-guard need preoccupies Kings



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Beno Udrih and Anthony Johnson will soon be free agents, so Geoff Petrie is looking for help everywhere



> "You know," the Kings' basketball president said, "when the season starts, we're going to have to have some point guards."
> 
> At least if they hope to get the ball across midcourt – and Petrie doesn't need to be reminded the Kings have none. Beno Udrih and Anthony Johnson, the starter and top reserve, respectively, at the end of the season, technically are on the roster but are free agents. They hit the open market July 1 amid the very real possibility both will be signed away.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

T.J. Ford on the Move?



> *Sacramento Kings*
> 
> With Mike Bibby now a member of the Atlanta Hawks, the Sacramento Kings are in search of the team's next point guard. Beno Udrih played well for the Kings last season, but there are some in the organization who believe he might be better served in a reserve role which is where Ford comes in.
> 
> The Kings are going to explore all options this summer with forward Ron Artest. Assuming Artest doesn't opt out of his contract -- a safe assumption according to those in the know in Sacramento -- he will be in the final year of his deal. A straight up swap of Ford for Artest would work financially and would help fill needs for both teams. The Kings would have a new starting point guard, and Sam Mitchell would finally have the tough, defensive-minded player he has been craving during his tenure with the Raptors. And if things for some reason don't work out with Ron-Ron, the Raptors can just let him walk at season's end.


----------



## spuriousjones (Apr 24, 2004)

artest for tj works for both clubs. my question with regards to it is would toronto risk trading ford for what could be a season rental--would ronron stay in canada? (or potentially worse)? i guess similar things could be said about tj although his spinal stenosis is not the risk most people seem to think it is.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

I wouldn't mind actually a Kenny Thomas for Marko Jaric swap. Memphis won't need Jaric at all, they have a bunch of guards and can use Kenny as a veteran presence (and a useful rebounder for some matchups), and Jaric can help filling a need for this Sacramento team.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Zuca said:


> I wouldn't mind actually a Kenny Thomas for Marko Jaric swap. Memphis won't need Jaric at all, they have a bunch of guards and can use Kenny as a veteran presence (and a useful rebounder for some matchups), and Jaric can help filling a need for this Sacramento team.


Marko's contract runs a year longer than KT's, so I don't see Petrie doing that.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Is Francisco Garcia the eventual answer at point guard?



> Coach Reggie Theus said as much today, that he'd rather play Garcia at shooting guard and small forward but that more Garcia at the point has to at least be considered.
> 
> It would have been on the table anyway with second-round pick Sean Singletary the only natural at the position. Garcia's development there the second half of last season becomes another momentum shove for the idea.
> 
> ...





> *Q:* Could you see those two handling the primary job as the point guard and maybe Sean Singletary or somebody else pitching in or you're not comfortable with either of them as starters?
> 
> *A:* I could see more Francisco playing point. If we had to do something, Francisco would play the point and Singletary would be backing him up.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Peja Vu said:


> Marko's contract runs a year longer than KT's, so I don't see Petrie doing that.


But at the same time, Kenny have a larger contract (decreasing the financial hit). The fact is that it would be hard to move Kenny, so I think it's one of the best (if not the best one) deals they can get for him.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

They want money for the summer of 2010. Kenny Thomas contract runs out by then, Marko's does not.


----------

